# Almond Pollination: Would you say there is a legitimate shortage of bees?



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I have talked to a few people while looking to acquire a few more hives for almonds and it seems as though things are really tight this year or under. One person I know was looking for 100 hives because the person he had supplying some bees couldn't make the 8 frame average. I have only lost 2 hives out of 22 all winter, least winter loss ever for me due to change in ways of doing things thanks to talking to some of the big guys on here!! I am short hives only because the farmer decided to almost double the amount he had last year, which will give me a goal for next year of course!!

Anyhow, just wondering what some of the Major Leaguers have seen or heard this year. I even have a call into a broker but have not heard back, either really busy or out of pallets of bees!!!


----------



## red (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not in the major leaguers yet, I think I would say more of a T baller but I just got back from dilivering my bees and my broker is sitting on 2000 extras as of to day. The way the bloom is progressing I don't think any broker is going to call you back for less than a truck load.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems to be a wash at this point. All the extra's seem to have been swallowed up and no big holes seem to be showing up... 

Did get a call from a nor Cal beek ( hobbyist) yesterday looking for a home for around a hundred, From his description many of them were made up of a lot of 2-4 frame combines. In my experience its best to let them grow. Most small combines fail to gain the necessary umph this time of year to do a "8 frame average." 

I asked him to send pics before I made any calls. Have not seen any come my way yet and will not be putting my neck on the line vouching for their viability until I see the proof that they are adequate.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the replies!!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Did get a call today from someone who was looking for two hundred in the patterson area. He also spoke of someone a little north of me that was 500 short in a later conversation. He also mentioned someone sitting on 10,000 holding out for a buck 85 before they would jump. Must be in AR, TX or FL if its the same folks who have played that game previously. 

Starting to swing the other way? Maybe....


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Somebody sitting on 10,000 strong hives 2,000 miles away at this late date? Hmmmm. All you would have to do is get them all graded and washed up, line up about 20 trucks and pull it all off in about a week. Gotta love some of these stories don't ya.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ah... Just wait till Super Trucker gets wind of this.....he'll wan't the first and very last load.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I was parked next to I-5 below Red Bluff for awhile yesterday afternoon, finishing up some bee work before the torrential rains on the way. I saw a few loads of bees coming down. And about the same amount of deadouts heading north.This could get interesting.Also, there was hardly an orchard in the Chico area that didn't show bloom. Bees in the orchards were bringing in almond pollen before it turned cold in the afternoon.


----------



## UVBee (Jan 5, 2012)

Phil's assessment is mostly accurate. I have continued to receive calls from people needing bees to cover contracts that seeks were short on, but so far everyone has found the hives. I have heard from three larger guys that have had a higher than average losses this winter, and many have reported seeing higher mite yields in their hives at this time than previous years. These rumblings keep me on my toes and my nose checking in on my hives, but, so far, my girls look pretty and happy sitting in the orchards. Bring on the bloom!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

If they were overwintered here, a higher mite load than usual isn't surprising, didn't have much of a winter and bees had brood year all through fall and winter.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

JRG13 said:


> If they were overwintered here, a higher mite load than usual isn't surprising, didn't have much of a winter and bees had brood year all through fall and winter.



True about the "no winter" call. I would not attribute these high mite loads solely to the extended summer. Seems like a lot of people had to hit them more than usual even way before the second summer showed up. Heard this from more than a handful of folks.

Anyone who thinks that the battle on the mite suppression front is advancing in a positive way they might want to reassess the situation. Either people are getting really sick of the battle or the fact is true that its just getting more difficult across the board.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

That's very true as well Honey-4-All, I noticed the same thing in my hives, mites were very persistent this year.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

This may be rude to say, but when varroa first showed up in the US, some viewed it a blessing because it immediatly ended "marginal" beekeeping operations.
Are we in a second wave of that?
Are we seeing folks throwing in the towel because they just can't keep up?
I don't see varroa as a blessing; just asking.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

HarryVanderpool said:


> This may be rude to say, but when varroa first showed up in the US, some viewed it a blessing because it immediatly ended "marginal" beekeeping operations.
> Are we in a second wave of that?
> Are we seeing folks throwing in the towel because they just can't keep up?
> I don't see varroa as a blessing; just asking.



when the mites came it took a few years to get around and when it did it wiped out the marginal and the upper tier. the mite didnt care who owned the bees. 
No one considered it a blessing, that must be some modern belief. 
Also not comparable to the current health of the commercial bees. Main difference would be nutrition and lack of forage.

i mean cmon you have one hive more than us


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

What ever the reason, it is good for business when bees die. It creates a higher value for bees all the way around. I don't wish it on anyone though, especially myself!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Babybee, and you know more than most when bees get in short supply bees show up missing in orchards.

P.S. gotta love ole Harry one hive more than us. lol


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> P.S. gotta love ole Harry one hive more than us. lol


That's one hive more than YOU, Keith.
Not us.....
.....and don't forget the opinion part.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Bee supply expected to meet demand for almond pollination:

http://westernfarmpress.com/tree-nuts/bee-supply-expected-meet-demand-almond-pollination


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Received calls from two folks yesterday. One was a referral asking if we still had extras. Requested number unknown. Another one looking for 5-6 hundred. Getting late!!!!!!!!! Overall I agree with Logger that it has about washed out even....


----------

